# HELP! POWER SEAT IS LOOSE!



## sam101 (Aug 11, 2007)

i have a 2001 altima gxe with power driver's seat. one day, while moving out of the dorms with a packed car, and after unloading all the gear, i noticed the seat was loose.

normally the seat locks in some position along it's horizontal track. but now it just freely flings forwards and back, never locking. the power seat button makes noises, but the seat is still loose. so whenever i hit the brakes even slightly, my seat goes flying forward throwing my chest into the steering wheel. it really sucks.

upon inspection i found a nut under the seat. can't figure out where it goes but i'm pretty sure it's the reason for my seat problem. 

anyone have any advice, or a write-up on what could be the issue? do the service manuals cover problems like this? anyone know how to detach the driver's seat from the car? 

shops are charging me $100+ per hour of service to fix it and they're quoting me 2 hours.

please help!


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

don't have electric seat. but it's pretty simple. 4 14mm screws hold the seat to the floor. and then you need to disconnect the wires. maybe the locking mechanism is stuck or electric motor gears are broken. take it apart and take a lot of pic as you take the seat apart. it's not that complex. but pic will help a lot if you disassemble things for the first time.

there is no reason to take it to mechanic.


----------

